# Lowrider Extreme - The Game



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

*I am pleased to introduce a new computer game.
This is the Lowrider Extreme stood under the patronage of Lowrider Polska Car Club
This is an arcade game of the Lowriders. To make it more play the game we also pursue our vehicles. Obviously we have contests in the game: hop, dance and freestyle. The game was on the markets of Central and Eastern Europe, however, there is also a multilingual version. We can meet different cars. From the sights of central Europe after the great American Caddys and Chevys......... As one of the testers and those responsible for the technical aspects of vehicles, etc. I recommend the game. It's really good. Quite surprisingly good as on the budget which was earmarked for its construction. If there is interest in Lowrider Extreme is possible to releasing copies of the U.S. market. Now a few screenshots and movies.
keep it rollin*





























































































Demo You Can find here:


> *ftp://play.home.pl/demo/Lowrider/Lowrider_demo_PL_EN.exe*


However, in the demo probably You will not find what you most interested in :biggrin:


Fot more info CLICK HERE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good bro!


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)

PIMP


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

That actually doesn't look bad at all! Has anybody downloaded the demo? I'm paranoid of .exe files hno:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

not bad, low settings so itll run on most systems


will it have multiplayer?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Put that chit on PS3 :yes:


----------



## schwinn26 (Jul 15, 2010)

When is this game coming out, and on what format(s)? Looks pretty damn cool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

I want it.....It reminds me of SLRR but a lowriding version :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Aug 13 2010, 04:45 PM~18303321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Thats hot


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 14 2010, 04:00 AM~18305222
> *not bad, low settings so itll run on most systems
> will it have multiplayer?
> *


Unfortunately, there are not multiplayer. If the game sells well it will soon begin work on the second part. And there will be all that and more.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn26_@Aug 14 2010, 06:14 AM~18306092
> *When is this game coming out, and on what format(s)?  Looks pretty damn cool!!! :biggrin:
> *


The game is ready. We are waiting for the box and the distributor. Probably go out for 2-3 weeks.
The platform is a Windows PC. Some people have had enough of that no good games do not go for the PC. PC has all of us.


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Aug 14 2010, 12:35 AM~18306491
> *Unfortunately, there are not multiplayer. If the game sells well it will soon begin work on the second part. And there will be all that and more.
> *


  

I hope next time you use the Epic's Unreal engine  

http://www.udk.com/


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

TTT  
AlZq9LcBdX8&hd=1


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

TTT anything new on the game?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

for a indie company thats really impressive worth a push to microsoft or sony


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

In this week's game saw the light of day. Is now available in Polish version in shops. Multi-language version will come soon.
The game can be at the event to win in a contest organized by the publisher of the game. Let's look on facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Playpl/150856344944894?ref=ts

I apologize for the inconvenience Language  :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Anymore info on this game I'd love to get my hands on a copy any info would great


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

In our market is lready available for two months. I'll talk today with a publisher that was possibility of releasing a copy for the U.S. market.
Just do not have a multilingual version


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

I wouldn't mind learning polish to play this game lol naw but for real I want this game even if it's in another language I'm sure I can figure it out :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this is kinda cool


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok. Multilanguage is avilable - called Ride 'Em Low
You can byu it 
http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-REL/rideem-low
http://www.lockergnome.com/windows/2010/09/20/ride-em-low/

After install game, You have to download patch: http://reddotgames.pl/index.php/181

Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

no chance of it being for ps2 ? it would be great if it was :biggrin:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

No No No
Only PC


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

anyone else buy this game yet?


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 3 2011, 03:56 AM~19485504
> *anyone else buy this game yet?
> *


x2 ??

I just bought but polish version :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jan 3 2011, 07:10 AM~19488905
> *x2 ??
> 
> I just bought but polish version  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE THE ENGLISH VERSION.... $9.95 CAN'T REALLY BEAT THE PRICE!


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 3 2011, 08:35 AM~19489149
> *I HAVE THE ENGLISH VERSION....  $9.95 CAN'T REALLY BEAT THE PRICE!
> *


how is it


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Jan 6 2011, 07:17 PM~19524371
> *how is it
> *


In all honesty it seems like midnight club dub edition for ps3. It is more a racing game to me. 

As the quickplay shoots you right into a race, and the career mode you have to race to get money. You start in a pole position at 100th place going up to 1rst place. it's more of a racing game to me. 

there are few choices for money:

dragrace (easiest for me)
sprint circuit (don't play these much)
and hydraulic option (random between hop, dance, and freestyle)

The import cars are cheap and of course the most desirable cars (monte carlo, el camino, 63 impala, 2 door coupe... etc) cost an arm and leg. :happysad: 


but i guess for under $10 it's alright. I just drag race for cash and try to get the better rides.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

We have plans to make the second part of the game.
First sold very well so the second will have a little more budget.
The second part will also be on the consoles!
Time to roll up our sleeves and take to be the creation of the game.
Might be able to enter the open city, missions and other interesting variety.
as you have interesting suggestions, which do not require a gigantic budget you can offer


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jan 24 2011, 05:56 AM~19680552
> *We have plans to make the second part of the game.
> First sold very well so the second will have a little more budget.
> The second part will also be on the consoles!
> ...


sounds good. It would definately sell if you had it available for the consoles. I don't think computer games are as popular as console games.  


Would it be possible to have open city and go around looking for street hops? Or some other way of earning cash other than racing. Because the whole racing thing wasn't too cool with me. I'd prefer to do some hopping... maybe patterned paint jobs and other paint styles and definately more cars if possible. That's just my 2 cents. thanks :happysad:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

ok but remember that the game still will not have the space budget.
I will try to force manufacturers to create an open city, street competition, the mission may be interesting. Cars will surely be more (please suggest which car to add.)
Patternd paint is a good idea. Let's see for how much is enough money. Open city really requires a big budget.
But what a game for lowriders, if you can not ride them


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

itd be sweet to see more detailed interiors,engines,under carriges and paints, maybe have it to were you can load your own designs on to your file so to have graphicle paint jobs and interiors. and i agree with the homie on more cruising and hops rather than just race things. also i always thought ited be tight to have the customizing area bring up the engine compartment for the engine upgrades and the trunk for the hydro and air bag upgrades and sound system audio. and instead of a empty street for background put other rides,lolo bikes and peeps cheering you and the competition on with sound effects.. as well as lots of sound tracks from music groups.or down loading your own music like x box did. unlike the lowrider mag game were they only used one sound track for every level.or the lowrider game were they had no music and very little detail.lets show the world of games that lowriders is were its at and to stop hogging the game consoles with race type games.

sorry for so much. i know you can only do so much . and appriciate you producing a new lowrider game for the community/family.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks homie.
Remember that in Ride 'em Low You Can put music from your dics.

And remember that air ride, lolo bikes are not main things.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Jan 25 2011, 02:08 AM~19690596
> *ok but remember that the game still will not have the space budget.
> I will try to force manufacturers to create an open city, street competition, the mission may be interesting. Cars will surely be more (please suggest which car to add.)
> Patternd paint is a good idea. Let's see for how much is enough money. Open city really requires a big budget.
> ...


I'D LIKE TO SEE OTHER YEARS OF IMPALAS AND OTHER MODELS LIKE CAPRICE, CUTLASS, REGAL, LINCOLN, FLEETWOOD,AND MAYBE EVEN A FEW PICK UPS (S-10, OR MINI-TRUCKS), OR EVEN THE OLD RIVIERAS.  

AS FAR AS THE OPEN CITY GOES ALL YOU REALLY NEED IS A FEW STRIPS AND PARKING LOT AREAS ETC.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 31 2011, 04:35 PM~19744397
> *I'D LIKE TO SEE OTHER YEARS OF IMPALAS AND OTHER MODELS LIKE CAPRICE, CUTLASS, REGAL, LINCOLN, FLEETWOOD,AND MAYBE EVEN A FEW PICK UPS (S-10, OR MINI-TRUCKS), OR EVEN THE OLD RIVIERAS.
> 
> AS FAR AS THE OPEN CITY GOES ALL YOU REALLY NEED IS A FEW STRIPS AND PARKING LOT AREAS ETC.
> *


  
Yeah. We can not put there a 19289832 models but maybe some:
94 fleetwood
59 Impala
49 deluxe
80 cutlass supreme
95 town car
etc ..

Open city and lot areas are fuckin expensive but we have to do that..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Feb 1 2011, 05:31 AM~19754327
> *
> Yeah. We can not put there a 19289832 models but maybe some:
> 94 fleetwood
> ...



what's 19289832????
81-88 cutlass please....


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 2 2011, 02:51 AM~19760079
> *what's 19289832????
> *


i mean "many" or "too many" models :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Feb 2 2011, 05:27 AM~19764809
> *i mean "many" or "too many" models  :biggrin:
> *


OKAY GOTCHA, I THOUGHT IT WAS SOME KIND OF COPYRIGHT LAW ETC... :biggrin:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Bring it to Steam some day  

http://store.steampowered.com/


----------



## heavenzgate87 (Jan 14, 2011)

bought this game a few days ago and been playin the hell out of it. i love it! is there anyway to modifie a file or a "code" u can enter to get money easy and fast? this racin stuffs gettin old lol thanks


----------



## heavenzgate87 (Jan 14, 2011)

sold my import for a caddy, and it turns out for easy money get the caddy with the 8.4 upgrade and with that upgrade alone i won over 200,000 with out ever being beat. its decked out now of course with the radical hop kit as well  i love flippin it over haha


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heavenzgate87_@Feb 6 2011, 01:12 PM~19801902
> *sold my import for a caddy, and it turns out for easy money get the caddy with the 8.4 upgrade and with that upgrade alone i won over 200,000 with out ever being beat. its decked out now of course with the radical hop kit as well  i love flippin it over haha
> *


i want this game lols


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

We have to wait a bit because the developer have much work with some other game .. about police&drugs dealers  
Damn..


----------

